# Bought a 49 oliver 77



## 066blaster (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone else have one? Have some questions. I just bought it for the heck of it, It runs and drives but I think the carb needs a rebuild.


----------



## amberg (Jun 8, 2016)

Love them olivers, I don't have one of them, But the old man up the road had a 77 , and a 880 back in the 70's . Very good tractors!! 

This is my baby!! Bought it in 1978, 

Check out the shop door.


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 9, 2016)

Had some time to drive it today and found out why it wasn't running right. The gas tank needs to be cleaned. I took the glass bowl off and nothing comes out. I sprayed carb cleaner up it and it flows fine. Then after driving for a minute it plugs up again. Gonna have to take it off and clean it.


----------



## amberg (Jun 9, 2016)

066blaster said:


> Had some time to drive it today and found out why it wasn't running right. The gas tank needs to be cleaned. I took the glass bowl off and nothing comes out. I sprayed carb cleaner up it and it flows fine. Then after driving for a minute it plugs up again. Gonna have to take it off and clean it.



It will be a big problem until you get that tank completly cleaned out, As I know to well. Also check the screen above the glass bowl, It does need to be there. And replace the bowl gasket also. ( Very good chance the carb. will have to come off to be cleaned and rebuilt.) If I am not mistaken that tractor has a up draft carb. on it. 

You will not believe what is in the bottom of that tank.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 10, 2016)

066blaster said:


> View attachment 506938
> Anyone else have one? Have some questions. I just bought it for the heck of it, It runs and drives but I think the carb needs a rebuild.



I like these tractors... I remember being in 1st grade, living out in the country Pullman WA and in the farming wheat lands... and seeing the tractors in the fields or along the roads when my dad would stop and talk with the farmers while we had been pheasant hunting, get some water from the hanging bag... and the front wheels like this has and angled in... out at top...


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 10, 2016)

So what oil ratio are you gonna run in that bad boy?


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 3, 2016)

i drained the tank ,,took the tank off and rinsed it out with gas a couple times, put a half gallon of muriatic acid in it and a few small stones, shook it around good, let it sit for 10 minutes and it looked like new. it runs pretty good now. im sure the carb should be cleaned good when i get a chance.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 3, 2016)

next i think i will get rid of the big stack the guy put on it. it just slips on, but the things has no back pressure with it on.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## amberg (Jul 14, 2016)

066blaster said:


> View attachment 513211



Looks like a pulling tractor to me, ( Note the big wheels and stack!! ) I love it!! I also see a delco, GM alternator on that bad boy! As for the stack it should have another straight pipe inside of it. No problem with the back pressure. ( Let that baby talk ) 

Can you get a picture of the rear end of the tractor. 

Or you can ship it to me!!


----------



## amberg (Jul 14, 2016)

Note, Make sure that the temperature gauge works. If that tractor has been set up to pull it will get very hot when doing regular work.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 14, 2016)

i was plannimg on pulling with it at our county fair , but i looked at the rules.and you have to have the stock tire size for the antique classes.


----------



## amberg (Jul 14, 2016)

That is to bad, It would cost a lot to change them.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 14, 2016)

amberg said:


> That is to bad, It would cost a lot to change them.


i found some stock wheels and rires on cl for 400. i like the big ones better. i actually put the thing on cl for sale if i can get the right price i will sell it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 15, 2016)

amberg said:


> Note, Make sure that the temperature gauge works. If that tractor has been set up to pull it will get very hot when doing regular work.



next to a full tank of diesel... I like my temp gauge on my small shredding tractor... has saved me every time!!! once when radiator needed to me rodded out, and recently when I had overlooked keeping cooling fins n tubes clean from shredding debris n dust... when red light comes *ON* and u r operating light loads in cool of evening... u know something is out of kilter... and not the loose nut  tween steering wheel and seat...

well, many so... for not better maintenance... lol


----------

